# Pimp yo ride...



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I have strong abs...
> 
> Here is a daytime shot of my son in front of my house on my bike:


Heehee, looks like he's going to have to get a bit taller before he can really ride like daddy! :laughing:

Res, you are smoother than smooth. Does someone follow you around with a loofah? :wink:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Yo, this is how I roll:










Bitches.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

This is how I've been getting to class now that I live off campus. :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll post pictures of my car with its hot sports stripe later.


----------

